# New AW drag set



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

check it out. www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-AFX-AUTO-WORLD-NEW-MATCO-PROMO-DRAGSTER-SET-complete-set-/251189079108?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a7c092c44:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$225? still 13 ft of track? Antron Brown vs Don Garlits? 
?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

rip off


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

*Another tool truck set*

A new MAC Tools set with 5 cars and a return loop.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

:freak:That should go under ebay crazyness thread


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I seen someone walking around one like that highland swap meet.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

*Mac Tools dragstrip*

I called Mac Tools customer service. They said that they sold the last one today. Just my luck. My local Mac Tools dealer said that he doesn't have any more. He said that I should have called in October. I just found out about the set from this thread. I guess I should call the tool truck guys in October to see if there is anything new coming up.

I just bought one on ebay.

Mike Cook


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

AW is "setting the woods afire" with all these new sets! Nice set.

AW needs to be praised for all these new products. Especially as the competitors have done so little.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

*Matco Tools set*

I just picked up the Matco Tools set from the Matco truck. I really like the Garlits car. Hopefully, this is a taste of the Legends that will be released next year. Auto World is doing a great job with the NHRA cars. As a drag race fan, I wait for each release with eager anticipation. 

I don't mind chasing down the tool trucks, but I wish I had some prior notice to know when to chase. I don't want to miss out. If it were not for Hobbytalk, I wouldn't know about these sets. Do you think AW could give us a tip on their email newsletter?

Mike Cook


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I hust got an email from AW last night offering the " Legends of the Strip" Set with Blue Max and Jungle jim cars. price $124.99 not too bad I guess. Check out thier website for more info.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> I hust got an email from AW last night offering the " Legends of the Strip" Set with Blue Max and Jungle jim cars. price $124.99 not too bad I guess. Check out thier website for more info.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Check this out bud,

http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=1804


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll split the set with ya Joe, you can have the drag strip, let me have the cars...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'll split the set with ya Joe, you can have the drag strip, let me have the cars...RM


Haha. You can always get the set cars from budsho. He has em listed for 125!!! Just the cars!!! If u want the whole set, he'll set you back 180!!!!! What is he thinking??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

He is thinking that he needs to pay for overhead,
keep the lights on and food on the table?

He has a brick and mortar to care for.


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*Drag race set*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Haha. You can always get the set cars from budsho. He has em listed for 125!!! Just the cars!!! If u want the whole set, he'll set you back 180!!!!! What is he thinking??


With his 30% off sale , that makes them 126.00 plus free shipping. That's with code that he e-mailed out . That's less then anyone else that I've found .

Don


----------



## badlhby (May 23, 2004)

You can still get it from me for about $110-115 shipping included depending on locale. It might be a bit premature, but I'll let the cat out of the bag, we are going to be fronting a brick and mortar starting Jan 1st. I don't believe that we'll have to raise our prices as of yet but we'll have to cross that bridge once the accountant gets involved...

Bob
BAD L's Hobby


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob!
That's great news for the hobby!
Congrats, sir! :thumbsup:
I support my local Bricks whenever I can.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Check this out bud,
> 
> http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=1804





Don66GTO said:


> With his 30% off sale , that makes them 126.00 plus free shipping. That's with code that he e-mailed out . That's less then anyone else that I've found .
> 
> Don





badlhby said:


> You can still get it from me for about $110-115 shipping included depending on locale. It might be a bit premature, but I'll let the cat out of the bag, we are going to be fronting a brick and mortar starting Jan 1st. I don't believe that we'll have to raise our prices as of yet but we'll have to cross that bridge once the accountant gets involved...
> 
> Bob
> BAD L's Hobby


Posted it allready for ya Bob


----------

